# Building a custom Rock Island, need advice!



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I need all the input I can get from you all if you don't mind. I'm picking up a RIA GI 1911 for a sweet deal ($375.00 and it's new). I decided to buy this gun strictly want to try my hand at building a custom out of it. I've never built a custom 1911 so I need some advice. I'd like to know some stuff to buy for it to make improvements and to customize it at much as possible. What would you experianced guys do in the form of upgrades or modifications? Like, I want to add a nice stainlss beavertail, maybe a match grade barrell, diffrent trigger and deffinately some new grips. What other mods should I make and what kind of tool work should I do? I would also like reccomendations on the best place to pick "said" items up at. Also...anyone know a Company that does reasonable re-finishing like diffrent coatings or so forth?

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's my $.02...

Shoot the gun for a while. Decide what you like and what you don't like. Then change the stuff you don't like.

There's (almost) nothing worse than spending time and $$$ on a project only to find out at the end that you're not happy with it.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

M1911.ORG has a forum on RIAs with lots of information that may help you.


----------



## Torkwrench (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanx for the advice so far guys...I'll go check that site out.


----------

